# Ignorant Stupidity!



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> About 2 weeks ago I'm watching T.V. and a commercial for MSG varsity pops up showing archery in high school. I looked this up online and found out about the NASP and I got so excited that I called my friend who got me into archery. He didn't know about it either and thought it would be awesome to get it into our Highschool. So we put a poll on facebook, asked all our friends, even people we don't know if they would join or at least try it out. Everyone said they would at least check it out and 4 oout of 5 people said they would join. So we go to the athletics coordinator to see if we can get this added to the roster of gym sports. He basically laughed in our faces, we explained to him the our county would be able to fund the program very easily and we even found a gym teacher who even knew how to shoot. He told us that there were significant saftey risks and we tried to explain to him that archery is 100% if people just use a caution and an ounce of common sense. He told us to get out or well get detention for being out of class. What kind of crap is this!!!


show him these charts

http://www.nyssf.org/statistics1998.html

cheer leading is twice as dangerous as is track and field

here, show him this as well

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5832937_archery-safety-kids.html

There are clubs that are county and school district sponsored throughout the country. In fact I work for one twice a week. Tell him that archery is safer because it is also A LOT more controlled and less unpredictable like ball games etc.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

HAHAHA That Sounds Like The ******s In My School... You Could Go To A School Board Meeting And Talk To Them About It...Just Keep Trying At It Bud, I Think That It Is A Great Program.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sound likes a di**, ignore him and ask some other teachers to see if they will support you.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Petition? I am on our Archery team as a freshman and this is the first year weve had it. I gotta say ive never seen an accident and the worst ive ever seen someone get hurt is by not wearing an arm guard when they shoot. archery is the 2nd safest sport in the world next to ping pong.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow it styinks he wouldnt even look into it.


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

RobinHooder thanks for the links maybe this will change his mind, but I can't go anywhere this is that last guy the buck is passed to. Honestly I think he just didn't want to do the paperwork of making a new club which is why he turned us down. Hopefully I can at least get more teachers or the principal to back me up.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Caleb- I don't know about your school, but the last thing I would want to do is arm some of the... er-hem... "individuals" in my school. Of course, that's no excuse for the blatant lack of respect on behalf of your athletics coordinator- he sounds like one of the idiots who, as a kid, would have shot one of his buddies. So I say go over his head if you think the kids in your school are capable of the responsibility: go the the principal and super intendant. Show THEM the graphs and charts. They're the ones who make stuff happen anyway.

Corpralbarn- are you NUTS?!?! 

...Ping pong is SAVAGE:devil:!

:lol:


----------



## gage#fann (Feb 24, 2010)

our school has it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

kegan said:


> Corpralbarn- are you NUTS?!?!
> 
> ...Ping pong is SAVAGE:devil:!
> 
> :lol:


Only in Balls Of Fury!


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

most people/teachers dont know, is that they think people get hurt shooting bows, but its surprising to know that the sport resulting in the most injurys is.........cheerleading.....which is a part of every high school....funny eh....


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

thor94 said:


> most people/teachers dont know, is that they think people get hurt shooting bows, but its surprising to know that the sport resulting in the most injurys is.........cheerleading.....which is a part of every high school....funny eh....


I wish my school had cheerleadersm I'll do anything for them, :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish my school had it too, but I don't know if they would allow it in a middle school anyway :/

However, this gym teacher fellow seems like an ignorant pig. Talk to the higher-ups, I'd guess. What's the risk? After all, it's not like you're shooting at each other. The worst injury I've ever gotten was not having an armguard and hurting my arm, or jumping the trigger while pulling it back and busting my lip for a day. Keep trying, I'd reckon it's worth it.


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

thats is stupid this country wants kids to stay of the streets and off drugs but when we ask for something that would keep our minds off stuff like that dont want help us the can get stupid sometimes but just keep trying buddy thats what we had to do to get this program in our school


----------



## ISellIt2U (Aug 7, 2009)

My city's school board would probably rather kill themselves before they would ever let archery into a school...in grade 8 or 9 we had to sign an acknowledgment of risk form for robotics...in case we got shocked or tripped on an extension cord :doh:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

we had nasp in our school for like 2 weeks but we didnt have any tournaments or anything we just shot for a couple of weeks then put the bows back in the closet, so it pretty much didnt get anyone into archery cause noone really figured it out and they didnt have arm guards so the string was slapping everyones arms


----------

